# Eff them all



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I am now officially pulling for the honey badger to win it all. Screw the Schmucks, Conti, and Cuddles. None of them have any cajones. Tommy V FTW! Sanchez #2, Basso #3.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sounds good to me too.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Honey badger... I like it. There was the Badger and now we have the variation.

fc


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

Aye aye!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Move over. Make room for me.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Move over. Make room for me.


Always


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I can't claim it. A fellow HUPster coined that one.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll jump on this bandwagon


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

They're trying to attack him and take his jersey away... honey badger doesn't give a f***


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Say what you will about the previous crop of riders and whatever "help" they got. 

At least they had ball(s). 

Pantani vs Armstrong on Vontoux? Youd never see anything like that with this group of babies.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Budge up, I'm in on the bandwagon too.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Is there room for me?


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm in. Has there ever been a big a pair of sissy-boys than the Schlecks?


----------



## Litespeed_96 (Dec 29, 2005)

*I'm in.*

I'm jumping on this bandwagon too. The Yellow Jersey does give you the strength of two men!


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Litespeed_96 said:


> I'm jumping on this bandwagon too. The Yellow Jersey does give you the strength of two men!


The Luxembourg jersey gives you the balls of half a man.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

rufus said:


> I'm in. Has there ever been a big a pair of sissy-boys than the Schlecks?


We've been talking about Andy for years but you could probably count the number of races he's won outside of Luxembourg on one hand. He hasn't shown that he can take a Grand Tour by the throat. Frank has won more races but hasn't shown a full GT worth of consistency either.


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

Go honey badger:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

rufus said:


> I'm in. Has there ever been a big a pair of sissy-boys than the Schlecks?


 No. Esp Andy. Frank at least attacked. And Cuddles is the consumate wheels-sucker.


----------



## Noupy (Aug 25, 2003)

*All the way !!!!!!!*

The MAN


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

RkFast said:


> Say what you will about the previous crop of riders and whatever "help" they got.
> 
> At least they had ball(s).
> 
> Pantani vs Armstrong on Vontoux? Youd never see anything like that with this group of babies.


Like either of them or hate them, they would at least LEAD up a hill with a tempo meant to thin the herd and THEN attack. If someone got on the wheel attack again.

Liked the way Basso would go to the front and set tempo. Seemed like all Andy wanted to do was attack, get drawn back, and then go slooow waiting to put in another pseudo attack.


----------



## dave105 (Oct 21, 2009)

Im in. at least he appears to give some effort. The Alps will be interesting. Im actually pulling for the Frenchman. Its a good story.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I have my suitcase of courage packed and ready to jump on the TV bandwagon.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

My belly will be full of anger if the badger dosnt win.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

rufus said:


> I'm in. Has there ever been a big a pair of sissy-boys than the Schlecks?


Andy is a total waste of talent, it's painful to watch. He could attack, but it looks like he is looking around to ask Frank's permission. I wish a fan would poke him with a cattleprod to make him do something. 

Like they say "It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog".


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

and I thought honey badgers were mean sons a betches. tommy is the most modest gc contender in the peloton.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

eminefes said:


> Go honey badger:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg


This is the Honey badger. Watch him ride in slow motion up the mountain. 
He's pretty bad ass. Look he rides all over the place! 
Whoa! Look out says that Schleck!! Honey Badger don't care! Honey Badger don't give a ****! :thumbsup:
Classic! Honey Badger rocks!!

BTW, move over! I'm on this wagon too.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _and I thought honey badgers were mean sons a betches. tommy is the most modest gc contender in the peloton. _


Not according to Flecha, who's still belly aching that Tommy didn't wait for him after the crash, and that Tommy "rides for himself" (well, duh, only one person gets to wear yellow).

Re: honey badgers, this (contains strong language from the get-go):

http://www.cracked.com/article_18860_6-animals-that-just-dont-give-f2340k.html


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm in as well. Just imagine what a snoozefest the GC competition would have been thus far without Voeckler. And he's the kind of guy you want to cheer for.

Hard to cheer for the sackless Shlecks. Or buttchin and his ponderous style. Or Steakumms.

Plus, if TV wins, he'd probably be the cleanest winner since sometime before Big Mig.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

If he's in yellow or in close contention then I'm expecting a better time trial than what he normally rides. This could be the downfall of other GC hopefuls, and would be an incredible win for Voeckler.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Too bad none of the races I've ever done had any of you in them, it would have been a joy to see


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Kram said:


> I am now officially pulling for the honey badger to win it all. Screw the Schmucks, Conti, and Cuddles. None of them have any cajones. Tommy V FTW! Sanchez #2, Basso #3.


Andy Schleck will probably sprain his neck looking for his brother this week.


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

Too many honey badger fans in just the one wagon, your axle will snap in half when the badger blows a gasket and Cuddles attacks at just the right moment. Go Cadel. 

Aussie Aussie Aussie
oi oi oi!!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

_Shown below: a BMC team-mate consoles Cadel 'Cuddles' Evans, aka the 'Honey Possum', on his latest also-ran result in the Tour de France._


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

qatarbhoy said:


> _Shown below: a BMC team-mate consoles Cadel 'Cuddles' Evans, aka the 'Honey Possum', on his latest also-ran result in the Tour de France._


It ain't over 'til its over...


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

caak said:


> Too many honey badger fans in just the one wagon, your axle will snap in half when the badger blows a gasket and Cuddles attacks at just the right moment. Go Cadel.


Not sure Cuddles will attack, but he can probably ride the badger off his wheel in the Alps. But allow us honey badger fans to dream big until then.


----------

